# Gerbil food for bunny?



## Kimmerre (Oct 18, 2010)

My gerbil died a few weeks ago and I have a little bit of food left. I'm moving into my first house and was almost going to throw it away. Bun Bun is currently running around like a maniac so I went to see if she would like it. I gave her a piece of corn and she ate it, and also ate a little wafer thing. Any thoughts? Should I just throw the food away instead? I don't want her to get sick, but I have a hard time not spoiling her 

Thanks in advance!

Kim :bunnybutt:


----------



## Tweetiepy (Oct 18, 2010)

I read that corn is not good for rabbits, but I'm not sure if it's when it's ground or whole - I think gerbils eat mostly seeds, and I think that those aren't good either.

Someone else can confirm - oatmeal given as a treat for my bunny


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Oct 18, 2010)

Gerbil food consists mostly of nuts and seeds. These are not suitable for a rabbit as they are quite fatty. Rabbits cannot digest these very well and it could lead to a blockage if given in large amounts. 

Stick to giving rabbit pellets, hay and some veggies. You can use small pieces of fruit as a treat.


----------



## tamsin (Oct 19, 2010)

I believe gerbils are omnivores so their food might have things unsuitable for rabbits which are herbivores. Perhaps you could donate the left over food to a rescue


----------



## Kimmerre (Oct 19, 2010)

Thanks everyone! I only gave her two tiny little pieces yesterday, but I won't give her anymore. I'm not aware of any small animal rescues located around me, they are all cats & dogs. Maybe I'll stick it on craigslist for free and see if I get any takers. I'll stick with her normal treats from now on. ;]

Kim


----------



## jcottonl02 (Oct 22, 2010)

Gerbils are rodents. Rabbits are lagomorphs
And as someone else pointed out, gerbils are omnivores and rabbits are herbivores, so they will have quite different dietry requirements.
I don't think a few pieces of the food will have done any harm  but I'd donate the rest (great suggestion) to a nearby rescue or someone else you know who has gerbils. I love gerbils. Had 2 and they are just the most wonderful pets lol. 

It's easy to relate rabbits to gerbils, hamsters, mice etc. but in my eyes I always try to relate them to horses, because they are just SO SO similar. It's unbelievable. You can probably interchange a gerbil's food with a hamster's or a mouse's for a bit with probably no bad effects, because their diets are so similar, but not with a rabbit. But change a horse's diet for a rabbits? Isn't it basically spot on? Lots of hay, some veggies, and pellets of some sort (made out of many of the same ingredients?).

http://www.seapets.co.uk/products/p...-gerbil-food-and-mouse-food/all-products.html

Just having a look here, lots of those feeds contain some kind of animal protein or meat derivative in them (quite interesting because I never knew that!).

Jen


----------



## jujub793 (Oct 22, 2010)

lol my rabbit apparently doesn't realize she's a "lagomorph" because she LOVES dry cat food! I have to keep the cats food dish on the counter so my little piggy doesn't eat it. I have told her numerous times she does not eat meat but apparently she doesn't believe me (how like a teenager ullhairbecause she tries to steal some everyday!


----------

